# Slotcar Show in Pittsburgh



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Contact Joe Bodnarchuk PO BOX 370, BUFFALO, NY, 14207-0370 (716) 873-0264 [email protected]

October 31, 2004 - Pittsburgh, PA - 1ST PITTSBURGH VINTAGE SLOTCAR CLUB SWAP MEET - MONROEVILLE HOLLIDAY INN, 2750 Mosside Blvd, Monroeville, PA, 15146 Sunday, October 31, 2004 - 9:00AM - 1:00PM

VENDOR PAYMENTS TO: 

1ST PITTSBURGH VSCSM
c/o JOE BODNARCHUK 
PO BOX 370 
BUFFALO, NY 
14207-0370 

VENDOR SET UP INFO: 

8:00 AM set up - NO EARLIER! 
NO SHARING of tables IS ALLOWED! 
FULL tables are $40.00 IN ADVANCE!
NOTE: FULL tables are now $50.00 AT THE DOOR! (NO EXCEPTIONS!)
HELPERS at 8:00 AM - $20.00 per person.
Husband/wife/child (12 and under) are FREE 

GENERAL ADMISSION: 

FLOOR RIGHTS at 8:00 AM - $20.00 per person.
ADULTS at 9:00 AM are $5.00 per person.
CHILDREN (13 and over) at 9:00 AM are $5.00 per person.
CHILDREN (12 and under) are FREE 

All scales HO - 1/32 - 1/24

SLOTCARS ONLY!
DOOR PRIZES!
FUN! FUN! FUN!

Tell a friend! Bring a friend!

Vendors are responsible for collection of all sales tax!

LOCATION: PA TURNPIKE EXIT 57, TO MONROEVILLE, LEFT TURN AT LIGHT. LEFT AT NEXT LIGHT INTO HOTEL DRIVE. I-376 (PITTSBURGH) EXIT 14A, STRAIGHT THRU 1ST LIGHT, LEFT AT NEXT LIGHT INTO HOTEL DRIVE!

Here are the phone numbers of some of the other area chains...

HOLIDAY INN -----> 1 - 800 - HOLIDAY
RED ROOF INN -----> 1 - 800 - THE ROOF
CROSS COUNTRY INN -----> 1 - 800 - 621 - 1429
DAYS INN -----> 1 - 800 - DAYS INN
SUPER 8 -----> 1 - 800 - 800 - 8000
MOTEL 6 -----> 1 - 800 - 4 - MOTEL - 6
COMFORT INN -----> 1 - 800 - 221 - 2222
BARGAINTEL INN -----> 1 - 800 - 227 - 7378
BEST WESTERN -----> 1 - 800 - 528 - 1234


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Joe does good shows. I go to his shows in Philly whenever I get the chance...

--rick


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Yeah, these shows are pretty good. Here are some other upcoming shows for this year:

Saturday October 9th: Toledo, OH (Note: 6-9 PM)
Sunday October 17th: Philadelphia, PA 
Sunday October 24th: Richfield, OH (Note: not a Joe Bodnarchuk show)
Sunday October 31: Pittsburgh, PA (already mentioned)
Sunday November 7th: Detroit, MI 

Visit http://www.slotcarcalendar.com/ for more information on Joe's shows.

Here's some more show listings from Bud's HO: http://www.homestead.com/budshocars/Revised_SHOWSCHEDULE.htm

Mark your calendars, slot car season is back!


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

bttt...


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

See you there in a few hours !


----------

